# To cover the highback or not...???



## slyder

personally I go one covered one uncovered and what is steezy is that a new park trick???


----------



## cav0011

I have absolutely no idea what I go. I think they are probably both partially covered because I just strap in and dont pay attention.


----------



## aiidoneus

Quit looking at my highback, perv. Covered!


----------



## Taylor_Gang

aiidoneus said:


> Quit looking at my highback, perv. Covered!


HAHA =) Freaking made my day. LOL!


----------



## Donutz

With Flows, it's not really much of a choice.


----------



## slyder

Donutz said:


> With Flows, it's not really much of a choice.


Like I said 1 in 1 out us Flow riders stick together :laugh:


----------



## Taylor_Gang

Donutz said:


> With Flows, it's not really much of a choice.


TRUE. Haha =)


----------



## Steezus Christ

uncovered, because who can wait to pull their pants up over their bindings when there's snow to be ridden!


----------



## poutanen

There was a thread about this somewhere... I ride with pants inside the hiback for the reasons you mentioned in your post.


----------



## Jibfreak

Stick to skiing dude. Seriously.


----------



## MrKrinkle

Seriously... you actually think about this shit...Fuckin Lodge Monkeys!!!


----------



## Mystery2many

I actually "think about this shit". I show my highback off since my bindings are sick as fuck and I just feel better about riding east coast trees/brush and not having my pants get snagged. Tho it has never happened.


----------



## Jibfreak

In all fairness I thought this was the totetwotechs guy so I was a little harsh.

Don't worry about shit like this man. Snowboarding should be about snowboarding not about what you're wearing or how you're wearing it. No one gives a shit, and if they do then fuck them anyways. Fashion has no place in the snowboard world, it's irrelevant. Just shred!


----------



## MrKrinkle

jibfreak said:


> in all fairness i thought this was the totetwotechs guy so i was a little harsh.
> 
> Don't worry about shit like this man. Snowboarding should be about snowboarding not about what you're wearing or how you're wearing it. No one gives a shit, and if they do then fuck them anyways. Fashion has no place in the snowboard world, it's irrelevant. Just shred!


Exactly... I'm sorry I was harsh but I didn't get the memo it was EMO day!!!


----------



## hktrdr

Donutz said:


> With Flows, it's not really much of a choice.


Why? I can do it with Flows :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger

poutanen said:


> There was a thread about this somewhere... I ride with pants inside the hiback for the reasons you mentioned in your post.


And I've since switched, so I'll weigh in again.

I'm ocd about every inch of my gear, so u guys wondering who thinks about it? we do.

I used to rock pants on the outside but for some reason now I hate it and think its a terrible idea and I always put them inside the highback. Trying to take your foot out when everything is unstrapped only to have your pantleg yanking on the highback is annoying too, maybe my main reason for the switch ....come to think of it.....


----------



## Donutz

hktrdr said:


> Why? I can do it with Flows :dunno:


It's a lot more work to get the pants over the highback. You have to be motivated, and I just don't see any practical benefit.


----------



## Nivek

What are highbacks?


----------



## Deacon

Nivek said:


> What are highbacks?


What are pants?


----------



## ekb18c

The Deacon said:


> What are pants?


I only know what Yoga pants are. Not sure what regular pants are for..

Seriously, I never noticed if it's over or not..


----------



## BigmountainVMD

I go over the highback. I always feel like I get more pressure on my leg when the pant gets inside.


----------



## neni

Are you wearing your gloves _in_ or _over_ the cuffs...?


----------



## sheepstealer

neni said:


> Are you wearing your gloves _in_ or _over_ the cuffs...?


+1 for this. (I go gloves in the cuffs)

I ride regular and usually rock my left foot with pant leg over the highback. Right leg usually goes inside. Mind blown? :dizzy:


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Are you wearing your gloves _in_ or _over_ the cuffs...?


Oh! Good going neni! Egg them on why don't you?  

BTW, as long as we're at it. Shirt tucked IN or Out of underwear?


----------



## mojo maestro

To the OP......always over.........if you're to lazy to take a second and fix this simple problem.......you're probably to lazy to properly satisfy your sexual partner's needs. It's the right thing to do....


----------



## LuckyRVA

Anyone else tuck their jacket into their underwear? Mad steazy.


----------



## timmytard

chomps1211 said:


> Oh! Good going neni! Egg them on why don't you?
> 
> BTW, as long as we're at it. Shirt tucked IN or Out of underwear?



30 Plus years commando. :bowdown:

The absolute only time I'll wear underwear:dizzy:, is downhill mtn biking:thumbsup:.


TT


----------



## Taylor_Gang

I guess we ALL can go on for DAYS!?!?!?!?! Haha LOL! 

Ears tucked in your beanie???

Hair tucked in your beanie???

Keep em' coming! I wanna see what else you guys can come up with. :yahoo:


----------



## Deacon

Taylor_Gang said:


> I guess we ALL can go on for DAYS!?!?!?!?! Haha LOL!
> 
> Ears tucked in your beanie???
> 
> Hair tucked in your beanie???
> 
> Keep em' coming! I wanna see what else you guys can come up with. :yahoo:


There's a few guys here I'm sure are tucking SOMETHING...


----------



## chomps1211

timmytard said:


> 30 Plus years commando. :bowdown:
> 
> 
> TT


Welllllll, technically if you r goin' commando it's the same as tucking "Inside" the underwear! Lol!


----------



## slyder

I feel dirty....


----------



## hktrdr

Googles inside or outside the helmet?
I wanna try double strap on mine this year, one inside and one outside to combine disadvantages of both...


----------



## neni

balaclava over the helmet would look rad


----------



## snowklinger

Anybody else rocking a helmet protector?


----------



## hot-ice

Do you guys tuck your yoga pants inside or outside your boots?


----------



## onthefence

On lift ride, loose foot over or under your board?


----------



## chomps1211

Iney or outey! :dunno:


----------



## BigAL

I don't cover my highbacks, only because union makes the best bindings to add patronizing stickers. I also wear a balaclava and a bandana, because I'd rather have people think I got burned or disfigured in some horrible accident than see one blemish on my face.


----------



## snowklinger

oh yea i got some pretty cool small stickers so I have to rock highback out now, forgot to mention.


----------



## Nivek

BigAL said:


> I don't cover my highbacks, only because union makes the best bindings to add patronizing stickers. I also wear a balaclava and a bandana, because I'd rather have people think I got burned or disfigured in some horrible accident than see one blemish on my face.


Really? I wear a mask so can murder small children as I run over them... I learned from Red Dead Redemption that if you wear a mask while your doing bad things and can find somewhere to take it off where no one can see you they will just stop looking for you. Seems odd, but it works.


----------



## 9won4

I Haven't found a T-shirt long and steezy enough yet.............. Still looking!


----------



## Deacon

9won4 said:


> I Haven't found a T-shirt long and steezy enough yet.............. Still looking!


They're called "dresses".

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## 9won4

The Deacon said:


> They're called "dresses".
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


refining search :yahoo:


----------



## danzo

I keep my high backs exposed, simply cause it's less work lol. It's already bad enough we have to strap on a binding before every run.

Also, not sure about other pants, my Burtons wrap right around your boot with a powder skirt, which doesn't leave my room to go over it anyway. 

With that being said, I have symmetry OCD, so my shit has to be symmetrical lol.

I notice even when I play hockey, I still tuck my pants / socks also.


----------



## shauna03

Steezus Christ said:


> uncovered, because who can wait to pull their pants up over their bindings when there's snow to be ridden!


Agreed. Also, it just looks lame to have them covered intentionally. Like you're trying too hard to make a statement. You know?


----------



## NickBates

Definitely cover think comfort before fashion


----------



## ThredJack

I just strap in and go. Pay no attention to whether or not my pants are tucked.


----------



## Black_dragon

onthefence said:


> On lift ride, loose foot over or under your board?


over my board :laugh: ist not confortable under the board 

and i have flows (rear entrance) so my highback are exposed too much trouble if pant goes over :dizzy:


----------



## dcrides

Uncovered. My meggings won't stretch over the highback


----------



## pennyring

The first time I read this thread and laughed at the responses, I thought, wouldn't my pants get jacked if I pulled them over my high backs? Seems like they'd get ripped up pretty quick. But it's not like I give it any thought. Usually, I'm just happy to be standing up and not crashing into something after I strap in. 

So yesterday, I was tightening my right binding and see a big ass hole in my right pant leg. Damn it. This freakin' thread hexed me. By the end of the day, the seam had ripped clean down to the hem and up to the next seam. And I don't even eff around with my high back! I blame OP.


----------



## DapperROMESDS

neni said:


> Are you wearing your gloves _in_ or _over_ the cuffs...?


One in and one out duh


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Are you wearing your gloves _in_ or _over_ the cuffs...?





DapperROMESDS said:


> One in and one out duh


Since new guy took time to _necro_ this thread,...

Leading hand, _over_ the cuff, trailing hand, inside the cuff! More aerodynamic this way. 

However,... 

If you get switch while wearing them in this configuration,..? You run the risk of the wind catching the inside side, blowing up your jacket & shooting the other glove right off your hand. :blink:

Seen it happen!

Hand to God! :embarrased1:





>


----------



## MMSlasher

I always keep them uncovered, since I need to show off my steezy duct-taped highback. Foam and plastic separated after a few days. Lame. But now that I picked up a HighBack Backpack with little kittens on it, I have to show that off. Steezy lane, here I come.

As far as gloves, undercuff all the way. I don't want any snow trickling down in from when you tuck your jacket into the gloves.


----------

